# bilderupload + skalieren



## jana82 (23. Okt 2007)

hallo,
ich bastel an einer seite bei der ich bilder uploaden möchte.
das bild wird dann hochgeladen und soll dann 1x80px , 1x150px und 1x 300px groß sein.
hat jemand ne idee wie ich sowas mache ?
ist das sehr aufwendig ?

danke euch !!


----------



## Gast (23. Okt 2007)

was für eine Technologie soll den zum Einsatz kommen?

JSF
Servlet's
anderes Framework


----------



## jana82 (24. Okt 2007)

ich bin die ganze zeit dabei es zu versuchen.
arbeite mit jsps und servlets. 
hatte mir das irgendwie so gedacht das ich den pfad zum bild speicher. dann das bild in meinen bilderordner kopiere und es dann von da aus wieder bearbeite.
aber irgednwie klappt das alles nicht so wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe.

wie kann man sowas machen ?? 

danke


----------



## nebulo (25. Okt 2007)

Schau dir erstmal commons-io-fileupload von Apache an. Wenn du es hinbekommen hast eine Datei hochzuladen. Kannst du dich wegen dem Skalieren nochmal melden.


----------

